# 2009 323i



## Rob323 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi guys I have a 2009 323i the water pump is draining the battery after it shut off. The cooling fan doesn’t seem to come on when the engine is running. It doesn’t seem to be over heating while driving. When the car sitting the pump seem to turn off if the doors or trunk is opened and than starts back up again. Any idea why?


----------

